# need plans for cam grinder



## v8power (Jul 16, 2009)

need plans for cam grinder any body help


----------



## pete (Jul 27, 2009)

v8power, There was an article in Home shop machinist a year or two ago on a cam grinder, Maybe a e-mail to village press would help. Photo copies are avalible. If/When I run across my copy I'll pm you.

Pete


----------



## v8power (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks for the reply just starting on a v8 one of the parts i will need


----------



## Cliff (Jul 28, 2009)

There was a Thread a while back that gave a detailed description on making a cam I think it was wrote by Stevehucks but I am not for sure you might look back through some old post's but it is very good. Cliff


----------



## v8power (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks cliff i'll keep on looking


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 28, 2009)

That article is in the download section. If you cant find it , PM with your email address and i'll send it to you.


----------



## v8power (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks steve


----------

